# Buchstaben-/Zahlen Zufallsgenrator 2 stellig



## Metzelhuber (14. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen,
wir bräuchte einen Zufallsgenerator der mir 30.000 (die Zahl ist richtig) zufällige Konstellationen ausgibt.
Die Zahlen müssen aus einem Buchstaben und einer Zahl bestehen, aber beides zufällig und nicht sortiert.
Buchstaben: A-Z
Zahlen: 1-9

Beispiel:
N8
H3
I9
K1
...

Am Beszen so aufbereitet, dass diese Konstellationen direkt untereinander in 30.000 Zeilen stehen.

Ist das Aufwendig oder kann mit sogar jemand den Code hier reinstellen?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (14. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen,

was ist dein Problem, wo kommst du nicht weiter? Ich will dir hier nur Codeschnipsel und Tips geben, nicht gleich ein ganzes Programm


----------



## Metzelhuber (14. Februar 2008)

Das Problem liegt daran, das ich mich damit nicht auskenne.
Ist das gleich ein ganzes Programm?
In meiner Unwissenheit habe ich gedacht das sind ein paar Zeilen die notwendig seind


----------



## Bratkartoffel (14. Februar 2008)

Naja,

ein Riesenprogramm ists natürlich nicht 
Man muss nur wissen wie mans macht.

Grunsätzliche Funktionen:

```
randomize()
rnd()
chr()
```

Diese 3 Funktionen brauchst du. Dazu wäre noch eine ASCII Tabelle interessant, um den Code möglichst klein zu halten.

Hier mal ein Beispiel, wie man zumindest 1 String machen kann, so wie du ihn brauchst:


```
private sub Button1_Click()
	dim zufallsstring as string			'Die Zeichenkette, in der die Zufalls-"Zahl" gespeichert wird
	
	randomize(time())		'Schaltet den Zufallsgenerator ein
	
	if(rnd<0.5)					'Hier wird geschaut, ob ein Buchstabe oder eine Zahl generiert werden soll
		'Zahl machen
		zufallsstring(i)=zufallsstring(i) & (9*rnd)
	else
		'Buchstaben machen (ASCII Code zwischen 65 und 90
		zufallsstring(i)=zufallsstring(i) & chr(25*rnd+65)
	end if

	'Fertig
	msgbox zufallsstring, vbnormal + vbokonly, "Zufallsstring:"
end sub
```

Jetzt brauchste nur noch eine Schleife, die das 30000x mal macht, und das Ergebnis dann irgendwo ausgibt.

Gruß
Bratkartoffel


----------

